# keymap seems to be ignore



## slackhead (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, whether I use kbdmap or sysinstall to change keymap is seems to be being ignore and nothing gets written to /etc/rc.font

So I created an rc.font and added settings manually but they are still being ignore.

Any ideas?

FreeBSD 8.0


----------



## jalla (Jun 16, 2010)

/etc/rc.font is a linux'ism, it doesn't exist in FreeBSD.
Normally keymap is set in /etc/rc.conf, see /etc/defaults/rc.conf for an example (and /etc/rc.d/syscons for how to use it).


----------



## slackhead (Jun 17, 2010)

It's set in rc.conf now but still being ignored except when I ssh into the box using urxvt it works fine. Just not on the primary console, but I can live with that.


----------

